# Lawn Care



## shmoe (May 4, 2009)

Hey PFF, I am looking to expand my lawn care business in the Pensacola/Cantonment area. I offer professional full service lawn care at a competitive rate. I am LICENSED and INSURED and offer a variety of other outdoor services to make your time at home more enjoyable.

For a free quote or additional information about our services please call-Joseph Martin Lawn Care (850) 791-8956 THANK YOU


----------



## shmoe (May 4, 2009)

Spring is right around the corner. No contract required. Most yards $40


----------

